# Pin book?



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

Not sure what to call these. I made them as gifts for ladies in Sunday school class with current birthdays. We are all seniors and none of us do very much sewing anymore. Just a notion I thought up. Thanks for looking and hope you like them.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, how pretty they are ~
[wish I was in your S.S. class.......! ]
Your design is lovely ~


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

pin cushion??


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Very. Clever idea, thanks for sharing .&#11088;&#65039;&#11088;&#65039;


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

we call them needle cases..............I have one.purple felt made like a flat brim hat. Aunt gave it to me for my birthday when i was a child.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Very great ideal very nice


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

What a lovely idea. Very pretty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

Needle holder, we used to make them in the 60's.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Great idea...never be lost without a safety pin!


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Great idea...never be lost without a safety pin!


So true, always needing one to hold something up.  :lol:


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

cakes said:


> we call them needle cases..............I have one.purple felt made like a flat brim hat. Aunt gave it to me for my birthday when i was a child.


thats what we called them, too, and always a standard gift item for little girls to make for aunts and grandmothers.... they usually held one or two safety pins, a half dozen straight pins, a sewing needle, yarn needle and your favorite quilting 'between'..... sometimes they had several pages for different categories... it was just a little storage device that kept you from losing your tools....


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

I really like the design of your needle cases. I have drawn a picture to remind me when I need a little gift idea. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

So pretty.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Very pretty! I am sure all the ladies in your Sunday ?school class loved them. ;0)


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Pretty just to look at and very useful. I am always scrounging around in drawers for pins.


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

boring knit said:


> I really like the design of your needle cases. I have drawn a picture to remind me when I need a little gift idea. Very nice indeed.


Thank you, I find I need small gifts all through out the year and try to keep a few things made up. I am making travel kleenex holders right now. When I see how they look I will post a picture. I am using felt for those too. I seem to be hooked on felt right now. :-D


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

jeannietta said:


> Pretty just to look at and very useful. I am always scrounging around in drawers for pins.


Me too...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thats a great idea for those safety pins! it is much easier to find one of those that a pin in the bottom of your purse or suitcase  and they are very pretty...


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

These are so pretty.Is it possible for you to explaine how to make the flowers.They look as if they are made from ribbon.Thanks Mary.


----------



## grmpookie (Sep 1, 2011)

These look very simple to make, but can you give a little instructions to make these cute little accessories?


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Remember the days when the main thing safety pins were used for was to repair a broken bra strap. Never seem to have that problem anymore. Does that mean that bra manufacturing has actually improved over the years?


----------



## Rena 2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Such pretty needle cases. Would be great to have one always in your suitcase while away, just in case you need a safety pin. I love them with different needles in them too. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

These are lovely, and so handy.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Rena 2 said:


> Such pretty needle cases. Would be great to have one always in your suitcase while away, just in case you need a safety pin. I love them with different needles in them too. Thank you for sharing them.


Rena2 I love your Avatar, beautiful dog.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

byrdgirl said:


> Not sure what to call these. I made them as gifts for ladies in Sunday school class with current birthdays. We are all seniors and none of us do very much sewing anymore. Just a notion I thought up. Thanks for looking and hope you like them.


Even those who do not sew can always use one..just to keep a few pins handy


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Now that is a really nice idea - thank you for sharing.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Just wondered what size they are.I suppose they could be done in knitting with a piece of card put between the lining and the outside to make them stiff.I will have to put my thinking cap on.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Clever idea, and a great project for a quick gift.


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

Briallu said:


> These are so pretty.Is it possible for you to explaine how to make the flowers.They look as if they are made from ribbon.Thanks Mary.


The flowers are purchased. They are made of ribbon though. I have had these for a long time and didn't find a use for them until now. You might look in the wedding section of Wal-Mart or other store, not sure where to look. I looked in local Hobby Lobby and didn't see anything like them in the sewing section but didn't get to the wedding section that day. Hope that helps.


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

grmpookie said:


> These look very simple to make, but can you give a little instructions to make these cute little accessories?


I just took a hexagon shape and traced it onto the felt and cut out making sure I left it attached in the center where the hinge would be. Then did a blanket stitch all the way around even across the hinge area. I sewed the flower on before putting the two layers together. I think buttons would look good too. I have also done simple embroidery on one I kept for myself.


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

socksaholic said:


> Remember the days when the main thing safety pins were used for was to repair a broken bra strap. Never seem to have that problem anymore. Does that mean that bra manufacturing has actually improved over the years?


Maybe...


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

janis blondel said:


> Rena2 I love your Avatar, beautiful dog.


Oh my, thank you so much. Did anyone else ever do glamour shots??
My friend and I had these done 20 years ago from 2013. I came across this picture the other day and wished I might still look like that. :-D


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Very pretty and clever. what a super idea, I'm always looking for my safety pins -- what a lovely way to keep them and so pretty I'd want to keep it out for everyone to see.


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

byrdgirl said:


> Not sure what to call these. I made them as gifts for ladies in Sunday school class with current birthdays. We are all seniors and none of us do very much sewing anymore. Just a notion I thought up. Thanks for looking and hope you like them.


Thank you all so much for you comments. I measured the needle case and it is a little over 3" at the widest point. I also mentioned travel kleenex and here is a photo of the 2 I have made plus the pink I want to make and another pin book that has a little embroidery on the front. I didn't get it centered though so keep that one for my self.

Also wanted to ask if others have made sachets using lace for the bags or pouches? I think the ladies would like that also if I use something lite as not to be too strong for us to give headaches or anything.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Something pretty and just a good size to keep in your purse for those "unexpected" times.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

byrdgirl said:


> Thank you all so much for you comments. I measured the needle case and it is a little over 3" at the widest point. I also mentioned travel kleenex and here is a photo of the 2 I have made plus the pink I want to make and another pin book that has a little embroidery on the front. I didn't get it centered though so keep that one for my self.
> 
> Also wanted to ask if others have made sachets using lace for the bags or pouches? I think the ladies would like that also if I use something lite as not to be too strong for us to give headaches or anything.


I have a pattern for a crochet travel Kleenex pouch if interested.
I think it is faster doing it your way, though.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Would the length be about 3 inches too of the pin case?It looks quite small against the Kleeneze packet.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

They are beautiful. I do personal appearances and we're always encouraged to bring a "travel kit", which is what we used to call them. We'd put in needle already threaded-one with black thread, another with blue, and another with white. We'd have safety pins, and other paraphernalia that we might need if we had an "accident", button fall off, hem open up, or have an unexpected wardrobe malfunction. They have plastic cases today with our needs, but ours are smaller, more compact and we can personalize our needs along with our initial or name on the front. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

Briallu said:


> Would the length be about 3 inches too of the pin case?It looks quite small against the Kleeneze packet.


Just a tiny bit smaller than 3" but not much. I found the shape in a coloring book of shapes. Of course you could make it any size you want to. The kleenex uses a piece of felt 6" x 7" pinked all around overlapped slightly on top then the ends sewn down close to the edge. One I used a running stitch and the other I used a blanket stitch. The blanket stitch seemed more secure to me. Please post a picture if you make some would love to see them.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Safety pin holder???? Very pretty!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## cheryllsms (Dec 12, 2011)

Very pretty pin holder! For needles and pins, it is what crossword puzzlers call an etui. French, maybe? But pins were once few and hard to find/expensive. Plus, you didn't want to lose them, and they used to rust if exposed to air too much. A cloth "purse" for them was essential... (Yes, I am OLD, lol)


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very Cute, Thank you for sharing


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

byrdgirl said:


> Oh my, thank you so much. Did anyone else ever do glamour shots??
> My friend and I had these done 20 years ago from 2013. I came across this picture the other day and wished I might still look like that. :-D


I just realized you were talking about the beautiful dog avatar. I will laugh the rest of the night on that on.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

That is so cute and great way for pins to stay together in one place.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

What a great idea.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

byrdgirl said:


> Not sure what to call these. I made them as gifts for ladies in Sunday school class with current birthdays. We are all seniors and none of us do very much sewing anymore. Just a notion I thought up. Thanks for looking and hope you like them.


those are a great idea! simple and very useful....gonna make some.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice idea


----------

